# 2010 Trek Livestrong Team Car



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.treklivestrongu23.com/2010/01/the-2010-nissan-armada-team-car/

Hope the team mechanic isn't short because he might have a hard time getting the bikes down from the team SUV.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Something tells me that will be fun to drive on the narrow European roads


----------



## ksl316 (Jul 30, 2008)

Twelve miles to the gallon ... Think they gonna need a oil company sponser as well.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

The armada's are too big to use in the caravan. The team will be getting some smaller Nissans (I forget the name) to use in races. Hopefully they will have better gas milage as well :blush2:


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Most teams use a sports wagon of some sort. Does Nissan even make one?


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

roadie92 said:


> Most teams use a sports wagon of some sort. Does Nissan even make one?


They do, they just don't market them in the USA.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

LOL maybe they will get a cube


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

They will have Rogue models as well.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

"Phinney flats 10k from the finish! No team car in sight, it was last seen on the side of the road 50k from the end with a sign that says "need petrol" on the side."


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

davidka said:


> "Phinney flats 10k from the finish! No team car in sight, it was last seen on the side of the road 50k from the end with a sign that says "need petrol" on the side."



The Armada is needed to pull the trailer, the Rogue will be used as race vehicle for DS


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ray_from_SA said:


> They do, they just don't market them in the USA.


They should bring that to the US. I don't know what it is, but I think it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Block other riders from the T-L group during a race? Clever strategy.

IIRC the Stagea was discontinued and replaced by the Infiniti EX/Nissan Skyline Crossover. Nissan really turned their attention to that crossover-SUV class.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Is that a nissan wagon or a volvo 50?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Only in America!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Suburbans, or crew cab pickups, would be eminently more useable vehicles ... but being europe, I suppose everything has to be teensy postage stamp sized :roll eyes:

Remember the scene in the Pixar film "The Incredibles" where the muscular Mr Incredible was driving home in some ultra-nano-compact car, head & shoulders hunched over , head pressed into the headliner ...

My last trip to the mediterranean countries, even the paper towel rolls and toilet paper rolls were narrower and smaller than what you find in US :roll eyes:


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

tom_h said:


> My last trip to the mediterranean countries, even the paper towel rolls and toilet paper rolls were narrower and smaller than what you find in US :roll eyes:


A BS as a-hole measure for sure.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

den bakker said:


> A BS as a-hole measure for sure.


What?

The armada is sweet for sure, I went with the suburban though. Almost nothing you cant do with these vehicles (except pull over on some of those alpine roads to let someone pass!). Its like a swiss army knife on wheels. 
Strangely enough, the small car officianados are wrong about one thing-----you are actually LESS likely to find an armada on the side of the road out of gas. My suburban goes almost twice as *far *as my honda accord on a tank. People forget that these trucks have 30 g tanks!. I can drive almost 9.5 hours without stopping in the 'burb. Now, money wise.....yikes.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Metric system*



ksl316 said:


> Twelve miles to the gallon ... Think they gonna need a oil company sponser as well.


No problem, they use the metric system in Europe and sell the _petrol_ in *liters*. Besides, a kilometer is not as long as a mile so they wont be driving as far since a 200km stage is a lot shorter than a 200 mile road race.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is the new team car!










https://www.livestrong.com/teamradioshack/news_the-new-nissan-team-car/


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Americans and their BIG vehicles...doh!*

An Armada for use in Europe...Ya think?

It is kinda like that NASCAR race driver, Robbie Gordon, who also races some off road..For a few years he was trying to race a Hummer in the Baja 1000 and complaining big time that 'the back roads in Baja are too small for my race car...they outta make em wider.." Duh....even a NASCAR guy should be able to use a tape measure to easily see that a Humvee based race truck just will not fit well on some of the tracks they use in the Baja 1000 course...

I'd bet an Armada will be a very tight squeeze on some of the roads around Europe..Maybe they should leave it home or use it in Texas only...


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

^although that looks big they compare it to a roque in the US. It should fit in Eurpe just fine.

The Armada at the top looks like it might be for the U23 riders or maybe form the hotel to the race and back.


----------

